# What would you be?



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Just for fun, I decided to ask what race you would most like to be a part of, and what trooper best represents you.

Personally, I would rather be a tyranid ravener (fast and killy) but I have to admit that an ork loota or mek probably suits me better. (Machines are fun to build. Sometimes mine even work!)

To clarify (for those who have been irritated with my previous threads) I don`t care if you think this is stupid, or if it has been covered before (I couldn`t find it), I`m doing this to amuse myself and get an idea of what kind of people are out there in heresyland.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

mechanicus engineer or mek, i have the ability to fix things without knowing how(some of them where even originally broken)

or an ork with skorcha


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

well to answer the posts title? down with the clown yo!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd be a Space Marine Chaplain from my homebrew chapter. Why? Because I'm the kind of guy to rush fanatically in to the enemy lines alongside my brethren to beat the Xeno in the face with an epic mace until they are but a pile of multi-colored mush.

>:[ For the Emperor! *Splat.*


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Generic citizen #3,677,000,333.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

I would have to say an Imperial Guard Veteran Sgt. I love the guard and I would have Powerfist and Laspistol as I like to "Get stuck in!" Don't know if I would like to be Cadian but I like the background of the Vostroyans!

"Udachi i khoroshego nastroeniya!"

:victory:


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

WeirdBoy, Just WAAGH to the left, to the right, and if any point I start to get in a situation I can't win, then throw out 'ere we go!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Lets see... Tzeentch willing (AKA with a bit of luck), I would probably end up being a Word Bearer with two flamers, the Exalted Champion of a coterie of Chosen Chaos Marines that specialises in terrorist activities and guerilla warfare, or functions as shock troops should the Apostle demand it. I enjoy planning and executing quick and brutal encounters, leaving my opponent shocked and unawares of the next round. I'm also a pyromaniac so I'd probably end up sleeping with my flamers. :grin: Also, my battlecry would be "BURN, FUCKERS, BURN!!!". And I'd have a poster of Kol Badar in my cell. Hes my hero. :victory:


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

id porbably be a dark apostle, i just love the idea of been able to command a few hundred devot servants to do my evil bidding and having power to summoun daemons, lol


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would love to be an Inquisitor; Nuf said.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

The attack squig of an Ork Warboss!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't know in all honesty what in arhammer 40k would best represent me. Probably a none militant tzeentch chaos sorc on some backwards planet, doing my own thing without concern for the rest of creation. Could probably be described as a evil version of the wise hermit that lives in seclusion because of politics. I would most certainly want to be just below a alpha in power, so if anyone did find my little slice of heaven I could blow their ship up in space, and go back to living how I did before the idiots decided to land on MY PLANET.

Lol the idea of a random hermit raising their arms in the air, and plucking a inquisition ship from the sky makes me smile.

Oh and as to your other threads, they weren't stupid just poorly defined, and since this thread is a simply a speculative entertainment based post I don't see how anyone could possibly have a problem with it.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Definitely a Big Mek, I'd be making tons of crazy mechanical monstrosities that defy logic and laws of reality. Take that logic! The power of the Ork mind compels you!


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd love to be a Grey Knight, preferably one that has a chance to become a Grand Master.

Realisticly, probably either a common citizen or Guard Conscript.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Dark Eldar Dracon, protege' of Kruellagh the Vile.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmmm, let me see...... A shortish heavily built space marine. Probably the chapter master of my personal chapter since I did design him after me of course. Lol


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

IF lucky I would be Cypher Him or Seth (Dirty Fighting FTW)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ork Burna Boy
Blood Angel Mephiston
Logan Grimnar 
OR a Deffkopta Pilot


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I feel that i would be a something with tzeench 

I love knowledge and learning new things because i feel the more you know the easier you can defeat your enemies and im also a bit of a schemer and a thinker.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd probably be an Inquisitor, simply because I'm awesome


----------



## Broken Sword (Jan 5, 2009)

A 13th Company Wulfen - Team Jacob all the way lol.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Broken Sword said:


> A 13th Company Wulfen - Team Jacob all the way lol.


Bah. Go team Edward !!! 

Seriously though, would like to be a Harlequin. Just imagine the possibilities !!!


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

i would like to be my chapter master as he is based on my morals but what i would be... hmm... probaly a Guardsman or a tech marine.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Ork Burna Boy
> Blood Angel Mephiston
> Logan Grimnar
> OR a Deffkopta Pilot


Wish I thought of Mephiston ¬__¬


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boc said:


> I'd probably be an Inquisitor, simply because I'm awesome


Okay, by virtue of awesomeness, I would be the fifth c`tan.

The Forgotten! Fear my mystery!


----------



## Dempo1992 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd prefer to be either with the imperium because they've got a fair bit of man power and their forces are ok with each other or chaos because I know that whatever I charge at is less likely to be scarier than the guys on my team. 

If I was with the Imperium would have to be a commisar friendly fire ftw plus if the squad breaks it would be comical shouting "Come back and fight you spineless miserable bastards"


If it was chaos then probably a sorceror not as big a target as a DP and still relatively human but with the added kicks of some nasty kick ass powers, plus librarians never get the girls


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Ravenwing biker. Full throttle and an itchy trigger finger. Hunting the Fallen is great too.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

There's a definate difference between what I'd like to be and what I probably would be.

Would like to be: An Inquisitor. They have all the cool equipment and power and as much as I love Space Marines, Inquisitors feel like they have more personality.

What I probably would be: Dead.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

A Dark Eldar Archon. Of my own kabal. 
Or maybe a Keeper of Secrets. 
Just something evil, nasty, powerful and highly perverted. That's the way to go.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd love to be a Necron Lord (the ones who have consciousness).

Though if anything I'd probably be a Dark Eldar


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

If I was gonna be a necron I have to go for the wraith (kickass fluff version, not shithouse game version). Or a lord. Or a Necron Wraith Lord (like the one in that WD, but better looking). 

...with flayed one hands, a res orb strapped to my belt (yes I`d have a belt), a double ended warscythe, a particle projector built into my wraith-ey tail, and I`d be blue (none of this drybrushed boltgun metal shit), and I`d have glowy red eyes...

...and for that extra touch of awesome, I`d wear a leather jacket. And sunnies. That`s right. I went there.


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd be a Earth caste engineer in R & D. Playing with some of the most powerful weapons in the galaxy and making them better. :biggrin: Failing that a Salamander Captain with as many fire weapons as possible (Might even beat up a BA for an Infernus pistol). Then proceed to cleanse the galaxy with fire.


----------



## The Archangel (Mar 28, 2010)

I reckon I'd best be suited to being a member of the Ravenwing in the DA. I'm 
1. Secretive
2. Trustworthy (If I May Say So Myself)
3. Have difficulty trusting others 
4. Love motorcycles
5. Harbour personal shame


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Ideally id like to be a Techpriest working for the Adeptus Machinus but gone bad, tinted by Chaos or tinted by the awesome Dragon that we love and adore so much. Since that would be so cool, working on the inside using my harness to wreak havoc trying to release the Dragon or something like that 

Being a Harliquin would just be awesome along with being a Dark Eldar on a Hellion now that would be so cool.

Either that or being a Lictor being trained by Death Leaper

Any of those choice would be so cool!


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I would want to be part of the most hardened, ferocious and spirited races there is - the Space Wolves. To me they are without equal and I would love to spend my time feasting, listening to ancient Sagas of heroism and might and down tankards of ale before rounding out the day by teaching those heretics, mutants, traitors and xeno's a lesson in the name of Russ & the Allfarther.

I am torn as to whether I would want to be a Grey Hunter or a Lone Wolf.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I would like to be an assassin. Callidus, preferably, but Vindicaire would be fun too. The whole shape-changing and ctan blades are oodles of fun.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Custodes, since earth isn't under attack all I have to do is check pilgrims and tell people what they cannot do. works for me!


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd probably be a Commissar, or a World Eaters Bezerker.


----------



## BroodingLord (Feb 17, 2009)

Arcoflagellant
Fluffy Mawloc - NOM NOM NOM

Terminator- Sick armor
Stormtrooper with Shotgun- Most badass looking humie around

In that order.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

Mawloc. Definitely Mawloc.

But the closest to me would probably be some type of Tau or Eldar. I'm pretty weak, tall, and a good shot.

An assassin is also possible, I would just have to learn how to be sneakier.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd love to be an imperial guard sniper, not a ratling though. 

I am very patient and a really good shot at distance:so_happy:


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

I am and always will be a human Grunt. Give me a weapon and I will travel.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

rough rider. i love the whole "lance" thing.


----------

